# Best style for mma?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm looking to start mma, but want to get a specific martial arts style first.

What's the best in people opinion? Was thinking about either wing chun, tae kwon do, bjj .....?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Wrestling in my opinion.

MMA is essentially made up of striking, takedowns and submissions but history points towards the success of the wrestler and as someone with a wrestling background myself its my opinion that whilst all of these skills are essential, wrestlers decide where the fight takes place - they have the ability to take the fight to the ground if they wish or defend the takedown and and keep it standing if thats their preference. Additionally I have found wrestling to be physically harder and better for fitness than either boxing, thai boxing or jui-jitsu - all of which i have studied.


----------



## Viper (Aug 5, 2011)

A mix of wrestling for takedowns and groundwork, BJJ for submissions and Thai boxing for strikes


----------



## MuayThai_Matt (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with Agentman and Viper - i decided to start watching UFC from about 60 onwards, im up to UFC 135 now, i love full contact fights and Thai fights are hard to find! Through all my viewings it has been noted on many many occasions by the commentators and some of the athletes themselves that Wrestlers have good success in the octagon, coupled with some good striking - Muay Thai - and good submissions - Brazilian Jiu Jitsu - its a winning combination....

Good luck, let us know how you get on


----------



## JonnieRamboT (Apr 13, 2012)

this is a good answer to the question "what does MMA incorperate but he is trying to find a single starting base before expanding his range


----------



## owen3010 (Apr 12, 2012)

anything will help but its called mixed for a reason. i base my mma on a mix of judo and muay thai. just think about all aspects of a fight (ie striking,clinch,grappling,groundwork.submission) and don't rush into things i waited until i was competing nationally at judo before i started muay thai. wrestling is very good because it is no gi so take downs will feel natural where as i took a long time to get used to no gi fighting.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

I wouldn't necessarily say you need to train in a specific style first to take up MMA. If you find a good MMA gym, they should be able to take you through all the disciplines mentioned above but tie it back to how to apply it in the MMA environment. We teach grappling, kickboxing, elements of thai boxing and wrestling and our MMA students train across the timetable including the MMA designated classes.

If you are set on developing one style first, BJJ would be the mostly directly applicable of the 3 you mentioned and as a culture it has the most likely in-roads into MMA.


----------

